# Solved: Multiple bulb burnout in hanging light fixture



## skateman49 (Apr 25, 2011)

I had a quick look thru the other 285 posts in the DIY section and didn't notice a similar problem, so here I am. I have a six-lamp hanging light fixture, uses the candelabra-type bulbs with the standard-bulb type of base where it screws into the socket. I bought it at Lowe's and put it in myself, all pretty straightforward with no problems, back in 2009. The switch controlling it is a dimmer (half of a 3-way switch circuit, the other half being a standard toggle switch) which I installed back when the house was built in '93, making the switch >20 years old, but it too has worked just fine. That's the background, here's the problem:

Starting last night, one of the six bulbs suddenly flared up briefly, flickered brightly for a second and went out. I've replaced bulbs in the fixture before so I thought nothing special about it and changed the bulb. Only thing is, in less than 10 minutes the newly-replaced bulb also went out, as did a third replacement which lasted maybe a half hour or less. I wasn't observing, so can't say if the replacements flared/flickered first before going out, but the inside of both bulbs were slightly blackened and the filament was broken like the original. I'm stumped; I know enough about electricity to thoroughly respect it, meaning I know when NOT to stick my fingers into a job as I just don't know enough for that particular job. This is that kind of job, I think. Can anyone here give me some advice about what's wrong and what I can do to fix it? Thanks very much.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Nothing wrong... Just a coincidence that more than one lamp failed close in time to one another. 

When a lamp flares (and turns really black inside), it has leaked its vacuum. When a lamp flickers, the filament has broken and re-touches itself to complete the circuit, and thus lights back up again - sometimes for an extended period of time (even weeks) and sometimes for just a split second... That said, the lamp that flickered may have had a broken filament for weeks and just needed a little bump to move the broken filament away from making contact. The lamp that flared lost its vacuum at that particular moment in time and had nothing to do with the other lamps.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I would check the voltage to that light cluster. I've seen cases in a 3-phase system where the voltage has been incorrect.


----------



## skateman49 (Apr 25, 2011)

To Koot: For 3 bulbs to burn out in a row is quite a coincidence; that being said, your explanation makes it sound quite possible in spite of the odds. I'd actually wondered if perhaps the bulbs I'm using as replacements might have been just a bad lot. It seems to me on reflection that this might have even happened before, where I replaced a bulb only to have it burn out just a short time later. I have in fact used the same brand of bulbs straight along, all purchased at the same store....?

To Dave Burnett: I'll check to see if each lamp socket reads 110 volts.

Thanks to both gentlemen for their advice.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Generally, the voltage is distributed evenly in those fixtures. However, that doesn't mean that something hinky could not be happening in that one particular socket. I would tend to agree with Koot, though, that it is just a fluke deal. 

If you wish, you can check the voltage in that socket that is blowing the bulbs. I would imagine you will find it normal.

Take one of the bulbs out of the other fixture socket and put into the "socket of interest"; then put the new bulb in one of the "old" socket. You should be able to tell fairly quickly if it is the socket or the bulbs.


----------



## skateman49 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, it's been a week since I tested the lamp socket(s), all of which displayed normal 110/20 voltage, and the last bulb I installed to replace the original burned-out one and its two ill-fated brothers is still working fine; all six bulbs respond to the dimmer at the same rate up or down. Therefore I think Koot's diagnosis of pure chance is the one to go with. Many thanks to all who weighed in with advice; it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The reason I posted was that I too have had two out of three low energy bulbs in a chandelier go within a few days.
I just had another one blow in a different room. Curiously all the ones that have blown were original branded ones and the good ones are cheap bulk ones.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

DaveBurnett said:


> The reason I posted was that I too have had two out of three low energy bulbs in a chandelier go within a few days.
> I just had another one blow in a different room. Curiously all the ones that have blown were original branded ones and the good ones are cheap bulk ones.


Yea. Bulbs aren't made like they used to.  And in those small candlestick lamps, they have little hair filaments that go out if you breathe too hard. You can get a crimped wire or something going to one socket on a chandelier. But it's extremely rare.

Now... outdoor bulbs are another matter. 120VAC outdoor lamps can go out fairly frequently. I recommend people going to a lighting store and asking for a little higher voltage light bulb. They tend not to go out as often.


----------

